# Lauzon Animated Avatar



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*NEW Lauzon Avatar !!!!!!!*

*New Sig Please.. Im looking to have a sig made out of this picture best one i will hel ya out.. Thanx everyone*


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

i did one but looks like SH!!!!!!!!!!!T hahaha Somone hook ou up me up ill hook you up


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*avatar*

Here's one


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*avy*

Try this


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*avy*

How's this


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Awesome Thanx alot!!!!!1


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm going to add some highlights on the rifle. It should stand out even more. The more I look at it, the more I see that it needs a little tweaking. 

I'll post a new one tomorrow. It's late now.

I couldn't sleep. The changes were minimal, but I think they helped. Enjoy it. 









Just some reddening of the rifle with a few highlights on it and the banister.


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

i like the first version better ;]


----------

